# Gun parts..



## Lifeoutdoors (Sep 11, 2016)

I have a Springfield model 60 .22 LR that was given to me after my great granddad passed away it dates back to the late 40s to early 50s. But it is missing the bolt assembly. I am looking to find one to make this rifle whole again. I have used a bolt from a different rifle that is just like it and it shot just fine. It will make a great small game rifle if SHTF. But I would love to be able to restore it and pass it on to my son when he becomes of age to shoot. Any ideas on where to find one.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

call Springfield .


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/

I have used these people for old rifle parts in the past


----------



## Lifeoutdoors (Sep 11, 2016)

It's a model 15 not model 60. That's the model model of my Marlin 22. Oops..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Try this;
All Availble Savage Gun Repair Parts-Bob's Gun Shop,Stevens Gun Repair Parts- Springfield Gun Repair Parts.* Stevens Factory Gun Parts, Savage Factory Gun Repair Parts, Springfield Factory Gun Repair Parts, Stevens 22 Rigfle Parts, Stevens Double Sho


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SARCO sometimes has some odd ball stuff. Rifle Parts and Accessories - Easton, PA - Sarco, Inc.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Call in Gun Parts Corp up in NY. They have the parts you seek


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is about the only thing a gun show is useful for. Always a chance you will find someone with a table full of older almost worthless gun parts or old .22's, 30-30 for parts.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Numrich Arms
Old West Scrounger
Any old time gunsmith you happen upon.


----------



## t2randa (Sep 13, 2016)

let me know where you find it I have the bolt but mines damaged and I would like one for my Springfield

Sent from my Z955A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

I just recently gave mine to a very good friend, had it since I was a kid. When I got it it had a broken firing pin and no cocking knob.

Found the parts at Numrich / Gun Parts Corp. 
They really are your best bet for older firearms parts.


----------

